# WTD: TALL-CASE / GRANDFATHER CLOCK PULLEY



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

View Advert


*WTD: TALL-CASE / GRANDFATHER CLOCK PULLEY*

I AM LOOKING FOR AN OLD 18TH CENTURY GRANDFATHER CLOCK PULLEY TO MATCH THIS ONE.
WHEEL DIAMETER IE 1 & 3/4" 1.75" 44.5mm
OVERALL LENGTH IS 2 & 1/2" 2.5" 64mm

View attachment 14963





*Advertiser*

Roddyjb



*Date*



*Price or Trade Value*

£0.01



*Category*

Wanted


----------

